# CROATIA Charters



## pkudirka (Apr 28, 2002)

My fiance and I will be in Croatia July 29 - August 9. We would like to sail for 5-7 days. We would like to 1) sail Dalmatia and 2) learn to sail better. Neither of us have any formal sailing education, however both of us have sailed before quire a few times. The flotillas seem to be an excellent option for us (experience and price), however all of the flotilla companies I have contacted, do not have a flotilla during this exact time period. Does anybody have any suggestions for chartering a boat in Croatia? Can we charter a boat for a week and hire a captain for the first day or two, until they feel we are comfortable sailing on our own? Or is there a program which combines both sailing and learning to sail in one week (rather than just pure sailing lessons)? Or should we just charter a boat with a captain (more expensive, and we want to be able to sail alone eventually)? I would aprpreciate any advice. Thank you,
Paul Kudirka
San Diego, California


----------



## duffer1960 (Aug 11, 2000)

Here is the official Republic of Croatia website. It has links to several charter companies. Have fun! http://www.hr/


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hello pkdirka !

try it on the german yacht-site 
www.yacht.de - sorry is only in german.
there are a lot of people they sail the
dalmatien coast - i belive it´s possible
to have a privat charter - including a
skipper - for this time.

fair winds
fei


----------



## zadar (Mar 16, 2001)

Hello from Croatia
This is the official lict of Croatian chatrer companies group at the Croatian chamber of commerce:
http://www.hgk.hr/komora/hrv/sektori/TURIZAM/Section3c.htm
You better hurry, maybe it''s already too late for booking


----------



## waltermathas (May 30, 2002)

Hi all sailing and yachting fans !

I''ve discovered a brilliant web site ( it seems to be quite new one ? ) http://www.yacht-base.com . It is acctually a live information database. It contains info about yacht charter in Croatia with descriptions of almost 800 yachts. As far as I know ( according to some magazines ) there are around 1000 charter vessels in Croatia so this site covers up almost 80% of entire Croatian charter fleet. You can list all the boats sorted by price, model, length, number of cabins, boat model and type ( sailing yacht, motor yacht, catamaran, trimaran, motor-sailer,... ) and many more parameters. Thus you can choose a boat that suits your requirements. You can pick the cheaper one or the most expensive one of the same model. Beside that for each boat model you can find plenty of photos. The boats are located along the whole Croatian coast so you can select any location you preffer. In fact I contacted them and they promptly reacted. It seems I''m gonna be sailing in Croatia this summer !! For non-experienced sea lovers there are some sailing schools that can be found on http://www.yacht-base.com as well. If you are a bit afraid of sailing they will provide you with the skipper like they did in my case 
To anyone who wants to spend a sailing holidays in Croatia:
visit http://www.yacht-base.com and you won''t regret !

Cheers
Walter


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hallo America. I''m a Brit who lives in Trieste, Italy, and know the Croatian coast pretty well. I can''t help with the chartering aspect (but it looks as though you''ve had some answers) but I would suggest you try to sail from Split or Zadar, as this would enable you to visit the Kornat archipelago and move down as far as Mljet and Dubrovnik. Bear in mind that the dates you give suggest much heat and patchy breezes. But the swimming''s great! Srecno (good luck!).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Croatia is a beautiful place I went there two years ago, try looking under croatia sailong in search engines to get you local charter companies who are cheaper.


----------

